# Not a Golden, but enjoy the picture



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

AH, he's a sweetie. I hope your pic helps him find his forever home. Being in a shelter for a year is WAY WAY WAY too long.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bill*

Bill


What A beautiful boy Dice is and love the pics and I love your caption!
Can't believe nobody has adopted him.
Have you contacted the Dalmatian rescues for him?


*New Jersey
Willing Hearts Dalmatian Rescue
http://www.whdr.org/*

About 442,000 results (0.17 seconds) Search ResultsDalmatian Rescue and Adoption- Adopt a Dalmatian Near YouLocal Dalmatian rescue and adoption to help you find a pet. ... New Jersey Newark, Jersey City, Paterson, Elizabeth NJ, Edison, Toms River, Trenton, Camden , ...
adopt-a-dalmatian.adoptapet.com/ - Cached - Similar►Dalmatian Rescue ListingsDalmation Rescue of California's Central Coast · Antelope Valley Dalmatian Rescue ... New Jersey · Willing Hearts Dalmatian Rescue ...
www.rescuecanines.com/Dalmatian.html - Cached - SimilarDalmation Rescue of New Jersey in berlin, New Jersey adopt a petYou have reached the shelter page for Dalmation Rescue of New Jersey. Dalmation Rescue of New Jersey is located in berlin, New Jersey. ...
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...../Dalmation_Rescue_of_New_Jersey_rId3010_rS_ pC.html - Cached - SimilarDalmatian Rescue of North Jersey in kenilworth, New Jersey adopt a petYou have reached the shelter page for Dalmatian Rescue of North Jersey ...
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../Dalmatian_Rescue_of_North_Jersey_rId3009_rS_ pC.html - Cached - SimilarShow more results from animalshelter.org— New Jersey Dalmatian Rescue — ADOPTIONS RescueMe.Org"Click here to view Dalmatian Dogs in New Jersey for adoption. Shelters & individuals can post
animals free." — ♥ RESCUE ME! ♥ ۬.
dalmatian.rescueme.org/NewJersey - Cached - Similar— Dalmatian Rescue — ANIMALS FOR ADOPTION — RescueMe.OrgGet notified when new animals are avaiIabIe for adoption: Dalmatian Mailing ...
dalmatian.rescueme.org/ - Cached - SimilarShow more results from rescueme.orgDalmatian Rescue GroupsDalmatian Rescue of Colorado: 6828 Rim Rock Trail, Fort Collins, CO 80526 (303) ... Individual Rescue: Carol McNeal (406) 875-2176 Email. NEW JERSEY ...
www.netpets.com/dogs/dogresc/breeds/dogdalm.html - Cached - Similar


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, love the caption. Dice looks like an awesome dog. Being in the shelter for more than a year definitely is way too long, but at the same time, it's great he wasn't euthanized. 

Thanks for taking his picture, here's to hoping someone is out there looking for a great boy like Dice and will see his picture.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the links.
This month, Dice is my personal photographic project to try to find him a new home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

BILL

DICE looks pretty dalmatian to me and if the Dal Rescues have room for him, that would probably be the best way to find him a home!!!

When you email the rescues about Dice be sure to include his pics, if he is neutered or not, what shots he has had, and if you know if he is HW negative or not, how he gets along with other dogs or cats. All of this will help Dice find his way into a rescue or a home!
Also, be sure to include his Petfinder Link to the shelter.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Dice is a handsome guy. I hope he finds a wonderful home soon. I'd be tempted to send his pic and story to all the fire stations around letting them know that he's been in the shelter for a year.
Thank you for taking pics of the dogs up for adoption - it is so important.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Dice-he's been waiting a year for someone to adopt him!:uhoh:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bill*

anything new for Dice?


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Dice is beautiful!!! I really really really pray for someone to adopt him and give him the love that he deserves.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Made a poster for him which will be initially given to the town fires houses, then Starbucks. The ACO loved it so much it's now hanging in the town hall.
Spent a couple hours yesterday doing some more photographic work at the shelter.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bill*

Bill

You are a great photographer!

Don't forget to send more info on Dice and his poster to the Dalmatian rescues-I bet he would be easy to adopt-he is young. They might have a home just waiting for him.

All of the photos are great-what kind of dog is the last one you pictured?


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Finally got to distribute some flyers and post to the Dalmation Rescue links.
Some of them get me back to the same place but at least now he's on the web.

Not sure exactly what the last dog with the brindle coat is.
Would be a good DNA subject. I suspect a bit of pit...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bill*

Bill

I think the last dog could be a Plott Hound Mix or part Pitt.
Glad you got to contact the rescues for Dice-sometimes I don't hear back from them, but they still rescue, so praying for him!!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

A bit more info on the pictures...
Cupcake the Chihuahua apparently was abused (kicked) as she's afraid of feet but warms up to you after awhile.
Casidy the cat was found and retrieved from the bottom of a well.
Don't know too much about Speedy. He could have cared less about me getting his picture. He was outside and that is what was consuming all his senses.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bill*

Bill

Anymore news on these sweet pets?


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Could he have some great dane in him? That brindle coat and square jaw look like it.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Bill do you know anything about Junior, the golden retriever at this shelter?


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

Great pics and THANKS for the work you do. The pics are so good I fell in love with them (the pets) immediately. 

I think Speedy looks like a "way too skinny" English Mastiff maybe.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

bumping up!


----------

